# Mobile / Point and shoot camera photography.



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

The definition of "Amateur" is really vague. But I think any shots taken from a mobile or similar device counts! 

Anyway... just wanted to share some pics and encourage members to do the same. If you think its "pretty good" but "not good enough", then this is the place where it should be!

Here are some of my pics which I tried to shoot with my 3 mega-pixel camera of Optimus One.


*i.imgur.com/Z9YuM.jpg

Was trying to catch the red skies: 

*i.imgur.com/U2BP1.jpg

A sunset in the progress:

*i.imgur.com/8Vi2c.jpg

After shooting with the HDR effect: (watch this in big!)

*i.imgur.com/Wpt4J.jpg

Pretty nice the one above me.. I think!


----------



## arian29 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: The Amateur photography thread. AKA, Unleashing the little photographer inside us! (High Bandwid*

nice shots.. but y not in The Photography Thread ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: The Amateur photography thread. AKA, Unleashing the little photographer inside us! (High Bandwid*

Ok ask mod to open a new sticky thread for mobile pics...

BTW in ur series only 1st one came accurately 

BTW if u r posting pics in this forum please post pics not bigger than 800x600. It loads fast and looks good


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: The Amateur photography thread. AKA, Unleashing the little photographer inside us! (High Bandwid*



arian29 said:


> nice shots.. but y not in The Photography Thread ?



Cause they are not good enough. 
And let me tell you, the pics in the Photography thread are Picture perfect Awesome!! 



sujoyp said:


> BTW if u r posting pics in this forum please post pics not bigger than 800x600. It loads fast and looks good



Well... I considered downscaling them. But thought that some pics looks good only when it's seen in "larger" resolution.
Members with slow bandwidth won't surf a thread marked with "High Bandwidth" anyway..


----------



## arian29 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Re: The Amateur photography thread. AKA, Unleashing the little photographer inside us! (High Bandwid*

Ok.. so here are some random shots with my new Nokia Lumia

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7531/wp000011h.jpg
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/9301/wp000010n.jpg
*img806.imageshack.us/img806/9022/wp000009.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice black and whites!

First one gave me the impression that it's some Russian post war pics! 
Later I realized that it's of the C.P.! 

P.S: ico changed the title of the thread. I know the new title doesn't have the "heart" like the previous one. But anything for the "greater good"...


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 3, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/KQai2.jpg

Took it last year.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

@axes2t2 perfect shot...perfect exposure 

guys I want u to learn various photoshop methods to make the pic much better...even picasa have lots of options to make a pic beautiful....

Its no that pic is dull soo u post it as it is...just try to make it beautiful

U know I have to spent more time on PC for post processing on various softwares like GIMP, picasa, photoshop, Neat image only then the result look that good...learn them

I will show u some examples 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iVzZJ9jZR1s/T1Gxe7FghNI/AAAAAAAAHSA/kn6lXYHUHAc/s800/Desktop1.jpg

Look the original one dont have shine, less sharp, awkward ...but the final image is very different


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

@axes2t2: That ain't "Ameteur" photography!  That is "art"!

@sujoyp: Photoshopping an image does result in beautiful pics, but isn't it a bit unfair?
I mean, I believe in "Originality", and photoshopping means to make it "less" natural.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 3, 2012)

why not Lightroom... i use it and its the best out there


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2012)

*Nokia N79*

*i.imgur.com/PhPQX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fgwyk.jpg

*Nokia 5233*
*i.imgur.com/HQKMf.jpg
My sweet School 

*i.imgur.com/XLvkW.jpg
Lonely lane


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

@vyom...photoshopping upto a limit is always fine....I know certainly that most people do 2-3 things
1. Sharpen the pic (maybe only subject or whole pic)
2. Increase saturation
3. Crop

Nothing to be ashamed of it...our objective is make pic beautiful for viewing at least it should look like what we originally wanted 

Lightroom is perfect....havent used it much 

@tenida 2nd and last one look good...


----------



## Tenida (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of it...our objective is make pic beautiful for viewing at least it should look like what we originally wanted



Who said anything about "ashamed".. 
But I got your point. Thanks.

Btw... here are two unedited pics which I shot when I had a chance from HTC 7 Mozart's 8 megapixel phone.
Really loved how everything is dipped into golden tint!

*i.imgur.com/Lvkfl.jpg
*(Click to enlarge)*

*i.imgur.com/fcP15.jpg
*(Click to enlarge)*


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually dont literally mean ashamed  I mean its nothing to hide 

Yup golden tint was great


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice pics, this reminds me, I have to throw my 5800 away, its 3.2mp camera sucks worse than a 1.3mp camera(cr@p sensor).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's mine taken from a N70 (2mp). My one of the best pic till date.

*imgur.com/HX9OA.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

@dashing.sujay nice shot


----------



## Tenida (Mar 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/8aK8R.jpg*Kolkata Book Fair 2012*
*Camera- Nokia 5233(2MP)*

*i.imgur.com/CDTcI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1a8rq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pIOrl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/p9Oac.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nld1a.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HR95p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2c66B.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NQFEb.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @dashing.sujay nice shot



Thanks


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 5, 2012)

sabka kitna accha pics hein..tum login ka hands itna still kaise raaheta hein :/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

National Law university, bhopal. I haven't resized this image for obvious reasons. The big centre building is library.

*imgur.com/NPCD4.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Mar 7, 2012)

@dashing.sujay nice shot... @Tenida street photography is a tough thing.. i like the third one


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

^Thanks


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 7, 2012)

^^grr8 pics guys! Keep sharing more.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

@dashing.sujay ur pic is very clear..very nice


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

^Thanx sujoy, I got it perfect after 3 shots. 

Still a long way to go in photography phew


----------



## Soumik (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi All. A glass of Moscow Mule taken on Motorola Defy

*i42.tinypic.com/v6tbfm.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Mar 16, 2012)

some of my recent clicks
SPLASH
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6835163592_8a8588e3b1_b_d.jpg

an experiment with diagnal line 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2809/8901901466_529294ac0d_z.jpg

news paper
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5330/8901311955_3f80dd37b0_z.jpg

summer time

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8139/8901328429_552c771a18_z.jpg


dog portrait

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2834/8901389455_7b56cd2bf6_z.jpg

dof
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7438/8901868672_6d4921c7fe_z.jpg


tank

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8559/8901266365_fd42c5d0f8_z.jpg

any coments please feel free to post.
still here is a lot to learn.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

@lm2k liked all of them except diagonal lines...coz of people


----------



## lm2k (Mar 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @lm2k liked all of them except diagonal lines...coz of people



pardon me but i Did'nt got ur point


----------



## arian29 (Mar 16, 2012)

umm.. @lm2k i think i like it.. the people are giving it more depth.. its creating a story and not just a flat image.. no offense Sujoy, just my view


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

@lm2k if u still didnt understand ..let me clarify  I didnt like the aunty uncle in ur pic "Experimenting with diagonal lines" ...

But arian29 liked it due to people ... I am going to shoot u dead due to difference in views


----------



## lm2k (Mar 16, 2012)

B 4 uploading that snapshot I had shown it to 2 of my friends one guy said it looks like that old couple is just about to climb that minar and its nice other said without those it wud hav been a nice like a interface of  positive and -ve spaces
So I put it here to kno what it looks like.

After all the accuracy of the camera to depict what we see really makes it difficult to learn how to properly compose and judge any snapshot ourselves.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everone for giving their inputs to the thread. Some of the incredible shots are here, which I never thought were possible through mobile photography!

@lm2k: Incredible photographs man! Some of them is so nice, I began to wonder whether they were really shot from a dSLR! 

PS: I am too in favour of the old people in the "horizontal" pic. It's really giving a depth to the pic.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Vyom 

Here's more pics 

*i.imgur.com/UF4vH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/j8UMu.jpg
Samosa


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 16, 2012)

A few mobile pics from my side 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2028/5809224809_90a611d273_z.jpg
Clicked from HTC Desire  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6765901799_7a54fff58e_z.jpg
Untitled by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6107/6217939166_c2b05d527b_z.jpg
Just some random pic for testing Flickr app by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6060/6286529934_884b3d8e9c_z.jpg
Fireworks mode S II : Not bad for a phone camera  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Mar 16, 2012)

1st, and 4th pics looks good, but I like the keychain one more


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 16, 2012)

^^
Thank you Tenida.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2012)

@lm2k - Are all those shot with mobile?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@sriharsha that flower looks superb..


----------



## Soumik (Mar 17, 2012)

@ SriHarsha. - How did u take that flower pic with an HTC Desire? Please let me know the trick?  I mean i never saw any background blurring from my room mate's same device. In fact the phone are even worse than my Moto Defy! Please let me know how u achieved that amazing pic with Desire?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @sriharsha that flower looks superb..


Thanks sujoy, that's a pretty old pic, it's almost a year since I sold my Desire.



Soumik said:


> @ SriHarsha. - How did u take that flower pic with an HTC Desire? Please let me know the trick?  I mean i never saw any background blurring from my room mate's same device. In fact the phone are even worse than my Moto Defy! Please let me know how u achieved that amazing pic with Desire?



Just play around with the scene modes, that's the trick. And use the touch to focus to your advantage


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Just play around with the scene modes, that's the trick. And use the touch to focus to your advantage



Touch to focus? huh? I think even my camera app for O1 supports that! But never payed it any head. Will try that now! 
Thanks.


----------



## lm2k (Mar 17, 2012)

@ arian and vyom: thanks
@dashingsujay: all snaps r thru my p&s camera.
@Sriharsha madineni: I really liked the the first one .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2012)

This is a mobile photography thread if I'm right


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@sujay but the topic says " mobile/point and shoot camera photography "


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm.. but mobile photography can't be compared with P&S. Anyways its fine then.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 17, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> This is a mobile photography thread if I'm right





sujoyp said:


> @sujay but the topic says " mobile/point and shoot camera photography "





dashing.sujay said:


> Hmm.. but mobile photography can't be compared with P&S. Anyways its fine then.



Actually, This thread was originally created with the name,* "The Amateur photography thread. AKA, Unleashing the little photographer inside us! (High Bandwidth)"*. The intent was clear. To share the pics which were good, but "not good enough", for the original, "Photography Thread".

But, ico changed it, since title was too long! 
Anyway, every pics are welcome here, if the poster thinks they deserve a place here!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2012)

IMO keep this thread for mobile photography and all the P&S/SLR pics go into the usual Photography thread. Creating multiple threads will only increase clutter. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## acidCow (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are some shots from my neo V !
1.)
 Flickr*www.flickr.com/photos/76243024@N06/6990463209/

2.)
*www.flickr.com/photos/76243024@N06/6844338450/

3.)
*www.flickr.com/photos/76243024@N06/6844337664/

4.)
*www.flickr.com/photos/76243024@N06/6990460753/

5.)
*www.flickr.com/photos/76243024@N06/6990460049/

Can you please tell me which one of pictures 2, 3 ,4 is the best?

EDIT : Do you guys attach the photos? don't know why i couldn't upload the photos. Had to create an account on flickr, upload there and post links here. But the images aren't loading up. what do you guys do?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> IMO keep this thread for mobile photography and all the Digital Camera/SLR pics go into the usual Photography thread. Creating multiple threads will only increase clutter. Just my 2 cents.



This, I meant.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/W7tMg.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

nice shot tenida

Ok make this thread exclusive for mobile pics only


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

shubh.s said:


> Here are some shots from my neo V !
> 1.)
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7050/6990463209_f62ace982e.jpg
> ...



Link fixed for you 
Just copy the* BBcode * and paste it here


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

^Good, now wrap them in a spoiler


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 18, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ayb0K.jpg

Taken from my Nokia c5-00 5MP 3.2MP


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

@Gauravs90 this pic is good one...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @Gauravs90 this pic is good one...



Thanks


----------



## acidCow (Mar 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Link fixed for you
> Just copy the* BBcode * and paste it here



Thanks a lot !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Good pic there Gaurav.

Some pics of my beautiful laptop 

*i.imgur.com/KXsxk.jpg



*i.imgur.com/jk103.jpg


*i.imgur.com/9BWt3.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

@sujay ...nice try but laptop is not looking beautiful this way...think of something new... 

take a shot this angle -> *t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTQM9jG3VsbmD6C2mENphQNYZmxs03WVWTkieUJ4XIcmHBBlkD7lw
 with those backlit keys and use a table lamp or torch to light the top of laptop 

if u can keep the base white ...white sheet or plain paper will also do


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

^Product photography. Hmm  ok will try.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

yes bro try...this is how we all learn


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Lets see, keeping a lamp at top is main problem. Actually I suddenly found my laptop looking beautiful so clicked


----------



## Vyom (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice attempt dashing.sujay. You really have a beautiful backlit keyboard laptop.

But, yeah more angles would be nice. And try to change the wallpaper. I think it's taking majority of the attention away from the actual laptop. At first I thought maybe that macro shot was "your" attempt! 

PS: Btw, what is the model of your laptop?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks vineet. 

Macros don't come good with mobile.  And I kept that wallpaper intentionally to match it with backliting. I'll change it and get back.

Its VPCCB35FN or in short CB35.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

^^
Good one Sujay.
Wanted a backlit keyboard in Vaio. They never gave it as an option in the EB Series a couple of years back :/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks  E series never _had_ nor _has_ backlit keyboard.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

^^
That's what I said 
They never gave it as an option and the series itself doesn't exist now I guess. Mine is hardly a year & half old. 

Btw the wallpaper is of a mac pro keyboard right?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, never saw any "cmd" key though.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Mac laptop's have the cmd key, instead of Windows key.

Btw, here's one which I shot again with the HDR effect... 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TeO9RfXNE2g/T1XVQsHi2MI/AAAAAAAAAzg/dreaiW6yvTA/s864/C360_2012-03-05-17-06-56.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

^From your optimus ?


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Yes, koi shak?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

^Nice try indeed, but my suggestion, don't try to take pics which mobile cams are not capable of, especially low light seceneries. Hope you get it


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, never saw any "cmd" key though.



Don't what you were trying to say, it's common for any mac. 

This from my roomie's pro. 
 *img835.imageshack.us/img835/6051/20120319231112.th.jpg 
Maybe you were talking about "cmd" instead of "command"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

^I was confused b/w command and cmd. Actually never used a mac


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 20, 2012)

^^
Haha the only thing I like about his mac is the battery life. Apart from that I prefer my Vaio anyday.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

OT: Does your vaio heats up near right of touchpad?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> OT: Does your vaio heats up near right of touchpad?



Nope, only near the exhaust vent. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Nice try indeed, but my suggestion, don't try to take pics which mobile cams are not capable of, especially low light seceneries. Hope you get it




What do you mean, by don't even "trying"? So, is the pic that bad?
I just shoot something which I think is worth clicking! 

I like the silhouette of the city line down below, and the sun rays from b/w the clouds were looking spectacular. Hence, I couldn't resist myself!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean, by don't even "trying"? So, is the pic that bad?



Not at all dude, its at par considering its taken from mobile.  What I want to say that these type of pics do not come "good" from mobile cam (overall). And its my personal opinion, I only said low light seneries, rest you can capture all of them.



> I just shoot something which I think is worth clicking!



That's also what I do.



> I like the silhouette of the city line down below, and the sun rays from b/w the clouds were looking spectacular. Hence, I couldn't resist myself!



I can understand the feeling.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2012)

@vyom the pic is nice just bit grainy due to taken from mobile

It that actual color or photoshoped


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

^^ Well, yeah I agree with the pic being a little grainy. The reason for it is not mobile though. I took it from behind the office window, which doesn't seem very clean! 

And yeah, the pic is photoshopped. Actually it's edited by an app called, Camera 360, and the effect used was HDR.

The original pic doesn't look that intimidating though!  You can judge it for yourself::



Spoiler



*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nzOwcLT6csw/T1XVhtHZ79I/AAAAAAAAAzo/rA_Dk4MPP_0/s864/C360_2012-03-05-17-06-56_org.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the later (original).


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2012)

i like the edited one although original one is not at all grainy


----------



## Vyom (Mar 20, 2012)

What a contrasting difference in the liking! 
Btw.. so, this means, the HDR effect have caused the pic to be grainy. Well, if you look at another pic of the same landscape (in the first post), you will notice that HDR effect actually gives some "painting" effect to a pic. Which I seem to like.
And it is the noise in the picture which makes it look like it's a painting!

But, I will try to keep that in mind before using the effect again.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

*Clicked from my SE hazel 5mp*

*i187.photobucket.com/albums/x276/sujaykirti/DSC00721_edited.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

^^Nice shot.Btw. What that??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Ty Teni*Da* , its kind of a grasshopper I think.

While clicking, I was just praying that it must not fly away


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

Never saw multicolor grasshopper thanks for posting.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Even I didn't  , was at friends house, just before entering through gate, saw that.
My pleasure btw


----------



## Vyom (Apr 1, 2012)

It's difficult to take blur background effect with mobile camera. That's a really neat snap dashing.sujay.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Vyom said:


> It's difficult to take blur background effect with mobile camera. That's a really neat snap dashing.sujay.



Thanks vineet.


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 14, 2012)

Taken from Wave-II, edited in GIMP

*i.imgur.com/ptqTv.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 14, 2012)

^Good pic 6x6 .


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2012)

Pic taken with 5800XM, I always thought the cam was cr@ppy, guess it needed some manual tweaking, I'll post more in time.

For now enjoy Sunset @ Darjeeling Mall:

*i.imgur.com/xyxnX.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice shot* Tkin *& *6x6*


----------



## arian29 (Apr 15, 2012)

nice shot 6x6


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 15, 2012)

One more by Wave-II
*i.imgur.com/qzEIn.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2012)

wow superb shots from mobiles...I never actually thought mobile can take such good shots


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

*p.twimg.com/AqmQvhxCQAAak71.jpg

Optimus Net Dual SIM.


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 16, 2012)

One more by Wave-II, from old collection...

*i.imgur.com/B7gyU.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

Some really breathtaking shots from mobiles! 
Btw... here's some "less" awesome pics shooted by me during last few days! 

*{Images are linked to High-Def version of the same}*

*i.imgur.com/9xgfG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jv5e8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hzesp.jpg

(being a movie buff, couldn't resist posting )

Plus a bonus:
DOWNLOAD An Idiot’s Guide to Photoshop, Part 4: Advanced Features and Fun Photo Effects


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

A shot which I have accidently discovered from my Twitter profile. 

*p.twimg.com/Al-rJVBCQAAYhIZ.jpg:large

No editing done as always. Took it and uploaded via Twitter app 


@vyom awesome pics mate


----------



## Vyom (Jun 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> No editing done as always.



Like I always do! 
Nice shot. Keep it up!


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

Vyom, First one is good.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 24, 2012)

Never thought of posting pics of my phone on a tech forum like TDF, but seems like there are many more like me who like sharing pics from their cellphones and their P&S's.
Here are some of my pics which are real and untouched (No editing at all Just Added the Text on Photos, Nothing else). I feel that these are examples of some marvelous pics that can be captured by a cellphone. Some of the photographs with blurred backgrounds are actually captured with macro mode of my cellphone. I was amazed with the results.

Mine is a Nokia C6-00 with 5mp primary camera.

The pics I'm posting here are captured with my Nokia C6-00 and are of plants and flowers grown by me in pots on my roof.

*i.imgur.com/2lHrIl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rKbWXl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QzmRml.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yLloRl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wNXu1l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qKzyhl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dfY8Xl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TcZpcl.jpg

Some Other Pics:

Same as above, no editing at all except (the Text, and the Timestamp, I added with some software (can't remember the exact name) and Digiface font, just to remember the dates in case I ended editing these pics)

*i.imgur.com/rASQ4l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xdiWul.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xV5FLl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9Rbayl.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ Nice pics CyberKid.
I specially liked the Macro shots!

And the details of drops of water in pic no. 3 is sheer awesome! (when seen enlarged).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2012)

awesome pics @vyom and @6x6


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2012)

Cyberkid, Nice work... esp. 4th from last...

And please resize your photo and post...


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks! vyom and nac. These were my first successful pic uploads. Have just posted the imgur.com links. Will gradually learn.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 26, 2012)

nice pics @cyberkid...


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 26, 2012)

A few more from the series -
*i.imgur.com/PeLV8l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ovqv0l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Djq6tl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mUfi8l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ClPIal.jpg

*i.imgur.com/J96szl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OXOCol.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PqRGpl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/imReol.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jul 2, 2012)

@CyberKID very nice pics u can also try cropping

some frm my side
*u1.ipernity.com/28/16/27/22021627.1713566a.jpg

nokia 2700c 
automatic settings
bumped saturation n britness

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7261/7480046296_e44d1d1af2_z_d.jpg

samsung sg l700
automatic settings
cropped

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/7448162618_56a1b94d43_z.jpg

samsung sg l700
automatic settings
cropped

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7122/7447958496_724ce689b2_z_d.jpg

se elm
macro mode
bumped saturation n briteness and cropped

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/7448143348_4aae3bcb98_z_d.jpg

se elm
automatic mode
cropped

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7279/7456048344_c1fa5d2a4e_z_d.jpg

nokia 2700c
automatic mode
fixed horizon

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8141/7439122592_021a02e39f_z_d.jpg

se elm
twilite portrait,clowdy wb
irfan view filter and cropped

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8116/8901287373_8070d6561c_z.jpg

se elm
macro mode
bumped saturation n briteness and cropped

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8018/7461151724_c95a0d27cc_z_d.jpg

se elm
twilite portruiate,cloudy wb
cropped

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/7461161842_5dbcdc532d_z_d.jpg

se elm
twilite portruiate,cloudy wb
cropped

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8264/8901974696_a9c8f2b6db_z.jpg

se elm
twilite portruiate,cloudy wb
bumped saturation n briteness

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7447959680_1e3edec3a4_z_d.jpg

se elm
twilite portruiate,cloudy wb
cropped


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 2, 2012)

^the scenery is quite good.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 2, 2012)

@lm2k: Extremely good ones. I liked the roses much. You could have added some beauty to the roses by throwing some water with your hands, on them from a distance. This adds a brilliance that the nature adds with the help of dew. I spray water and once it becomes tiny droplets, I click the pictures.
BTW where are these pictures clicked? Seems to be somewhere in South India.
I don't prefer cropping the pics, as it reduces the beauty of the subject in the surroundings.
An example from my side:
*i.imgur.com/ADqym.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2012)

lm2k,
Beautiful flowers.
Second from last is a nice capture.

Cyberkid,
Wonder shot...

And thanks for posting in reduced size


----------



## lm2k (Jul 2, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @lm2k: You could have added some beauty to the roses by throwing some water with your hands, on them from a distance. This adds a brilliance that the nature adds with the help of dew. I spray water and once it becomes tiny droplets, I click the pictures.
> BTW where are these pictures clicked? Seems to be somewhere in South India.
> I don't prefer cropping the pics, as it reduces the beauty of the subject in the surroundings.



never thought about it ;really worth doing, i will surely try it.
and i snapped nearly all of those near pune.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 2, 2012)

@cyberkid and @im2k excellent pics


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Thanks
*i.imgur.com/3KDhDl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3YCYQl.jpg

^found these two cuties at the plants nursery


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Beautiful rose...
Cute and dirty puppies...


----------



## jsimms (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking at the current trend of smartphone cameras, I think that they are really ready to take on new heights and totally replace regular point and shoots.  And in some cases, they are even better at what they are doing with integration to online avenues like Facebook and Twitter.

Though there are still some people who prefer to user cameras as they would not want an all in one gadget that would die down with everything else.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 12, 2012)

^ Very true. The manufacturers have got the nerves of masses. People want MFD's. To some extent this is good as mobile phone have now become a necessity. You always carry them, and if need be, you can click pictures and store memories.


----------



## lm2k (Jul 20, 2012)

taken just a week back near a percolation pond
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2868/8901340265_0a9a30a3db_z.jpg

se elm
twilit portrait .cloudy wb. raised saturation n briteness

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2864/8901332661_5761544e04_z.jpg

se elm
twilit portrait .cloudy wb.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3689/8901343521_27142f29fd_z.jpg

se elm
twilit portrait .cloudy wb.raised saturation n briteness

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5321/8901942878_6ce26e91f8_z.jpg

se elm auto mode (-2-10+1+2ev)hdr app merged using photomatrix

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2864/8901332661_5761544e04_z.jpg

se elm auto mode (-2-10+1+2ev)hdr app merged using photomatrix

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7115/7583455448_5c360bbbcd_c_d.jpg

se elm
twilit portrait .cloudy wb cropped


comments please.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

Butterfly pic is good. Is 2nd last pic edited with HDR effect ?


----------



## lm2k (Jul 20, 2012)

^thanks, the second last the one with animals i tuk 5 images(-2-1 0 +1+2 ev) using hdr app for java fones(written by some russian guy) n used photomatrix to merge them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

^link to app please ?


----------



## lm2k (Jul 20, 2012)

hdr app for java fones   *grafmoto.narod.ru/hdr/hdr.jar

photomatrix  (trial)  HDR photography software & plugin for Lightroom, Aperture & Photoshop - Tone Mapping, Exposure Fusion & High Dynamic Range Imaging for photography


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## lm2k (Jul 20, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks


 my pleasure


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 20, 2012)

@lm2k breathtaking shot... the first one. Moments freeze in pictures....
Full size image would have been an absolute delight!


----------



## nac (Jul 20, 2012)

lm2k,
Wonderful clicks...

BTB where is the butterfly


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 20, 2012)

it's here flying on the butter


----------



## lm2k (Jul 21, 2012)

@nac @CyberKID thanks




CyberKID said:


> @lm2k breathtaking shot... the first one. Moments freeze in pictures....
> Full size image would have been an absolute delight!



full size image take a lot of time to load when posted, atleast in my case coz of my slow 256kbit connection


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

A bit Off Topic; Has anyone here tried getting their clicked pictures printed and framed? It gives a different kind of happiness when you see your work on the walls of your home/office cabin. I did it a while ago, got 8 of my best pics printed and framed. got place for 6 of them and 2 are still lying there. Believe me, it feels really good.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 21, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> A bit Off Topic; Has anyone here tried getting their clicked pictures printed and framed? It gives a different kind of happiness when you see your work on the walls of your home/office cabin. I did it a while ago, got 8 of my best pics printed and framed. got place for 6 of them and 2 are still lying there. Believe me, it feels really good.



Indeed it is, show some pics of those "hanged" frames.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

sure, will do that today EOD or tomorrow


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2012)

lm2k said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lake in above pic doesn't look natural to me, maybe due to the HDR effect. 

But rest of them in awesome! TFS dude.. 



CyberKID said:


> A bit Off Topic; Has anyone here tried getting their clicked pictures printed and framed? It gives a different kind of happiness when you see your work on the walls of your home/office cabin. I did it a while ago, got 8 of my best pics printed and framed. got place for 6 of them and 2 are still lying there. Believe me, it feels really good.



Framing is a good idea. Although it could be tough to choose when you have a lot pics to choose from! 

So a better idea for me would be to buy a decent size digital photo frame and keep those pics on loop!


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

^  idea of a decent digital frame not appealing to me. no doubt from a techie's point of view it seems appealing, but not to me. for that we have our monitors or tv's.


----------



## lm2k (Jul 21, 2012)

@CyberKID hav printed some of my clicks but not to frame them instead to know how they luk on paper coz my defn of 'best' changes with the knowledge n time so those i called nice a year back now show me some serious compositional mistakes . But i use the works of others that inspire me as pc wallpapers most of them are works of Henri Cartier-Bresson
@vyom many  hdri's luk unnatural becuz kamera sensors r not similar 2 retina they percieve lite in a different maner further when taking image @+2ev takes iso 2 '640' n image when made hdr it luks like water colour painting.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

With knowledge, everyone's POV changes. Once you gain knowledge, you tend to see things from a different POV and thus, things, you considered good once, might not seem that good to you now.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2012)

@lm2k second, third and fourth hdr shots came out pretty well


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> it's here flying on the butter







lm2k said:


> my defn of 'best' changes with the knowledge n time so those i called nice a year back now show me some serious compositional mistakes.



Same here... But not composition mistakes (coz still I don't know about composition), just it was looking good then but not now.... (not all but some....)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

My trusty old Nokia N73 seems to have a lot of life left in it still 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8287/7662180614_300c6541d5_k.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8159/7662179444_318245d947_k.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 29, 2012)

A few from my side.
*i.imgur.com/FQwfBl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8YKuFl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/domcPl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BgYbrl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UPbXol.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xJ2D8l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0tRiwl.jpg

Got seasons first blooms of my Mexican Tuberose commonly known as Rajnigandha
*i.imgur.com/keuBzl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Gkwy7l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2jNMBl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YHxWFl.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jul 30, 2012)

@Anorion thnx
@thetechfreak first one is nice
@CyberKID the third one ,that pink flower(chineese rose?) is nice ,n the second last one very nice . Rajnigandha is a nite blooming flower any comment abt its fragrance?

some snaps of Hylocereus undatus(local people often call it as Brahma Kamal) same, it is nite blooming n has very nice fragrance ,we can smell it around 10ft
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8166/7670186126_d4b3c6cd3a_b_d.jpg
 se elm twilite portrait cloudy wb flash used

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7107/7670190366_f2c5e612b2_c_d.jpg
 se elm twilite portrait cloudy wb flash used



and also 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2878/8901356541_54020081a7_z.jpg
 se elm twilite portrait cloudy wb


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 31, 2012)

^ that's not a chinese rose. Chinese Rose, as you call it is actually Hibiscus Rosa Sinensis (the red one), also commonly known as China Rose.
The one I posted is the Portulaca Grandiflora, commonly known as Moss Rose, and more often called 10 o' clock flower. This one's a mixed cultivar (as they say in horticulture) of white and pink.
As far as the Rajnigandha (Mexican Tuberose) is concerned, though it blooms for just a month from mid july to mid august, but it's an absolute delight to have one at your home. The flowers bloom in late evening, stays for almost 3 days, and the fragrance is literally HEAVENLY. What I've noticed is, though it spreads it's fragrance nearby, when I try smelling it from up close, it doesn't smell at all. And if you give it space, it can give you a whole farm from just one bulb in one year.
Other Night blooming flowers which are heavily scented include the common Chameli, Mogra, and the Night Blooming Jasmine (Cestrum Nocturnum). It is often said that a bush of Night Blooming Jasmine has its fragrance so strong that it even attracts snakes.
The Brahma Kamal as you're saying it, is actually a variety of a night blooming cactus (Night Blooming Cereus), often locally called as brahma kamal in Marathi. The actual Brahma Kamal is Saussurea Obvallata, which grows at high altitudes in the Himalayas, and is considered highly sacred and should not be touched. BTW the pic is really good.

Why is the natural one in cage while the artificial one out of it?


----------



## lm2k (Jul 31, 2012)

^after reading ur description of rajnigandha I think I too must hav one in my garden too
The natural one is waiting 4 its master while the artificial doesnot need a master thats y


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/bTtdyl.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 17, 2012)

bumping up this dormant thread

*i.imgur.com/jHEFql.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PAJpul.jpg

Ganpati Bappa Moriya!!!
*i.imgur.com/uc35ml.jpg

My Bike's Dashboard
*i.imgur.com/26uD4l.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 17, 2012)

Like your dragonfly shot. The amount of details is similar to what I have achieved with my SX240 although it was at full zoom

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/7995716838_6b6c87965c_m.jpg
Dragonfly by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks, though mine was not that much satisfactory. The image was taken in cloudy conditions with almost 4 dragon flies sitting on a wire on my roof. Your's has colours captured brilliantly and has clarity much more than mine.
I think you'll probably like this. This one's again on my roof. Have posted this one earlier also.
*i.imgur.com/imReo.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Sep 20, 2012)

^nice one 
next time u snap a dragon fli ask it to pose for u ,thet r really very generous creatures and so they pose before camera

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7999171845_5ae4fe9b84_b_d.jpg
twilile portrait ,coludy white balance,


 *farm9.staticflickr.com/8449/7999177337_d9265fcc46_b_d.jpg
twilile portrait ,coludy white balance,

MANGAL MURTI .........MORYA
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8303/8003686720_0e3e70109a_b_d.jpg
twilile portrait ,coludy white balance,

MANGAL MURTI .........MORYA
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8037/8003696977_cc6a17342b_b_d.jpg
sports mode,cloudy white balance,@+0.7ev


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8443/7999177802_093065bb4f_b_d.jpg
twilile portrait ,coludy white balance,


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 20, 2012)

Will surely request one to do it for me.
BTW your pics are also nice. The mustard flower with the butterfly on it and the last one also, shows nice contrast in colours.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2012)

A friend purchased "HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2005AX". And I snapped some pics from my LG Optimus One P500. I think I got some pretty good shots.

Here are some best samples:

*i.imgur.com/cRn3b.jpg  


*i.imgur.com/zPFXr.jpg


*i.imgur.com/qsoaJ.jpg 

More pics at this album: HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-2005AX - Imgur


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2012)

looks like this laptop has become a hot favorite within budget gamers.

BTW pics are really clear. Don't know why in my case the whole pic look like a bad mess & have colour banding.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> looks like this laptop has become a hot favorite within budget gamers.
> 
> BTW pics are really clear. Don't know why in my case the whole pic look like a bad mess & have colour banding.



Yeah, pics were taken on hephappy's ICS ROM.
Maybe you should try taking it in good lightning conditions. Not the artificial lights of your room.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

Shot with my omnia W
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hD1LPQtVE8E/UGwKzRNL0KI/AAAAAAAAIA8/d8Ys6GDEQ0A/s640/WP_000234.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Oct 4, 2012)

^ nice one
loved the colour of the sky

@CyberKID thnx.



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8443/7999175438_c09f18d034_b_d.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 4, 2012)

@Sujoyp: Nice colours of the sky.
@ lm2k: That white lemon flower would have looked nice on it's dark green leaf. Please post the pic in original colour.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks cyberkid and im2k


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/sNjY5.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope you didn't intentionally break that pot.

or the idea was to show pots of different shapes and sizes.


----------



## lm2k (Oct 8, 2012)

@Anorion: nice , i first see the larger pot on the left and those three smaller pots descend my attention towards that fallen one, nice one . it does create a curiosity abt who did it? and i also see  peeple leaves ,bonsai?
@ CyberKID : u know this year it did not rain properly so in order to portray this , i tried to snap a lemon flower on its partially yellow leaf placed on really dry and cracked surface of soil but it didnt worked well so i cropped it down to leaf and flower alone. but  again the flower was white and leaf partially yellow, the leaf was alone consuming all the attention. so to put emphasis on shapes i took it to gray scale.


----------



## lm2k (Oct 18, 2012)

tried a portrait of kittens
Original (colour)
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8100136126_9d5aa0f9ef_c_d.jpg

gray scale 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8469/8100129973_9c9d1554e4_c_d.jpg

twitile porttait, coludy wb,no flash.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the b/w than the colour...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 18, 2012)

@ lm2k: The pics are nice. BTW, do you have them at home or some random click? If you have them at your home, I'll be looking forward for some more pics.


----------



## dpkml (Oct 19, 2012)

Here goes my picks....  Using a Galaxy Note and Samsung Focus


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2012)

^The cat is scary 

Bird pic is good.


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ Landscape shots and the b/w are nice...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2012)

dpkml said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/7335d1350671071-mobile-point-shoot-camera-photography-wp_000112.jpg



That's one nice click.


dpkml said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/7333d1350671051-mobile-point-shoot-camera-photography-img_20120814_012718.jpg


Boy that cat looks skinny. Give him/her some food man! 


dpkml said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/7337d1350671093-mobile-point-shoot-camera-photography-wp_000456.jpg


What is that stuff? Want to eat one!


----------



## dpkml (Oct 20, 2012)

@vyom--- That was the first day I brought the kitten home from an animal shelter. Was so weak and malnourished cz he was an orphan.
Now he is making an amazing recovery.



His better pics coming soon, when the new point and shoot gets delivered.

And its that chocolate biscuit you get everywhere. I think its the one which has Hritik in its advt.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 20, 2012)

^ hope he recovers soon to give us amazing pics.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2012)

dpkml said:


> @vyom--- That was the first day I brought the kitten home from an animal shelter. Was so weak and malnourished cz he was an orphan.
> Now he is making an amazing recovery.
> 
> And its that chocolate biscuit you get everywhere. I think its the one which has Hritik in its advt.



axes2t2 can't thank you enough! And I can't appreciate you more than you deserve! 

And Hrithik one is Hide&Seek. But that wasn't Hide&Seek. 

PS: One tip: Use the


----------



## dpkml (Oct 20, 2012)

Vyom said:


> axes2t2 can't thank you enough! And I can't appreciate you more than you deserve!
> 
> And Hrithik one is Hide&Seek. But that wasn't Hide&Seek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2012)

dpkml said:


> Well, Do I just type  instead of [ATTACH]?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> No. Attach is used to attach the identifier of the image. With IMG tags you need to put the link to the image inside it. Like:
> ...


----------



## dpkml (Oct 21, 2012)

Okay. I'll give it a try 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7361&d=1350810940


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2012)

That is amazing man!
You gave cat, an emotional touch!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 24, 2012)

good ones @dpkml 
*i.imgur.com/YWal9.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 24, 2012)

^Nice shot! IMO, you froze that moment. Creatures like butterflies, etc. are very hard to capture.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2012)

lm2k said:


> tried a portrait of kittens
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice pics.

And one from me.

*i.imgur.com/2yYiq.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Oct 25, 2012)

@nac-exactly, b/w works better sometimes than colour.
@CyberKID- those were just street cats, the mama cat took them later.
@dpkml- excellent shots . u told about that kitten but what about that tortoise?
@axes2t2 - nice one very nice, ur snap has got a punctum, that lonely whit bird and the lighting just works as great. 
@Anorion - nice one

some of my recent clicks

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8122181079_00eebc0668_c_d.jpg
SE ELM, twilight portrait, cloudy white balance.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8122197856_a91e81919d_c_d.jpg
SE ELM, twilight portrait, cloudy white balance.

meanwhile i also tried to snap moon with my small homemade telescope, this one i got after more than 20 trial shots(cannot hold the fone steady for long time before the eyepiece) may be i ll have to make an adapter.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8122179977_3393635327_c_d.jpg
SE ELM, auto mode,@-2EV.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2012)

2nd and third are good 

Focus is excellent in 2nd one.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 26, 2012)

@ lm2k: nice shots of the cat. I esp. liked the second one. The moon shot is also good considering it being shot from a cell. Please do post a pic of your homemade telescope, I'm curious about it.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

lm2k, Both the cat pictures are so good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Find the celebrity 

*i.imgur.com/LExVq.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 27, 2012)

Unofficial CTC???
seems to be the man in the uniform.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2012)

hmm
first looked in exif, imagur strips it 
location is Santa Cruz, was just about to read it got MHox first 
google told me the location has a killer view of the airport 
gonna guess Ranvijay, if he is looking at all those people putting up the hoarding


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 27, 2012)

^ Man, you seem serious about the unofficial CTC????


----------



## dpkml (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi guys. Here are the pics of my kitten,as I had promised. Taken with the new camera. Besides, its my first stint at manual controls. Need to learn a lot.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7438&d=1351352246

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7439&d=1351352253

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7440&d=1351352258

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7441&d=1351352264


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

Manual controls in phone ?


----------



## dpkml (Oct 27, 2012)

Isnt this a Mobile + point and shoot camera thread? I thought it was. I used a canon P&S


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 27, 2012)

^I didn't meant that. I just asked .


----------



## Tenida (Oct 27, 2012)

My latest mobile shots here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-212.html#post1774366


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 27, 2012)

@ dpkml: Liked the pic where the cat was licking his paws. BTW, I must say you're doing a very good thing with the cat.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah, the licking pic is nice! 
Really the work with the cat is amazing dpkml !


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice pics *dpkml*

And that celebrity is Hashmi 

Took this one while holidaying at Mussorie

*i.imgur.com/q21dV.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

dpkml, Almost all the shots are not properly exposed...


----------



## dpkml (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys.....  appreciate it.
@nac-- so, how do i get the right exposure.? tweaking the WB?

And guys , please ignore the water marks. First (not so blurry) pics with manual control. Wanted to feel like a BOSS . hehe. although no one would care to copy them....


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

dpkml said:


> And guys , please ignore the water marks.


 

There is a meter called exposure meter, you can check whether your is over/under exposed. Since I don't shoot in manual mode very often, and never cared over/under exposure when shooting in manual I never checked that meter.

Better try in Av mode than full manual.


----------



## dpkml (Oct 28, 2012)

nac said:


> There is a meter called exposure meter, you can check whether your is over/under exposed. Since I don't shoot in manual mode very often, and never cared over/under exposure when shooting in manual I never checked that meter.
> 
> Better try in Av mode than full manual.



I wasnt able to find that meter in Manual mode. It was there in Av mode. Would still look around and try to find it. 
Besides,that makes sense, would shoot in Av till I am used to manual controls.


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it's available only in manual mode (or at least by default it's available in M mode). In Av??? I don't see that meter in Av mode.


----------



## lm2k (Oct 28, 2012)

@dashing.sujay and @nac- thnx
@CyberKID-thnx


Spoiler



this is my home made telescope
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8124380465_dc254934b7_c_d.jpg

made from an uncut spectacle lens (spherical no +2)(concavevoconvex) as main objective lens 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8124399138_369ba15e61_c_d.jpg
to reduce lens aberrations i stopped its aperture to almost 10% using a cap
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8124378999_8c83159cf0_c_d.jpg 
this is the eyepiece(Huygens eyepiece)
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8124380191_fc9ba5a10b_c_d.jpg
so focal length of objective is around 50cm and that of eyepiece is 1.6 so power of the system comes around 30.
And i tied this to a Velbon cx440 tripod for ease of use. So far i saw moon(craters distinctly visible), some stars (appear round), jupiter (larger but no yellow colour seen, may be coz of the low resolving power) . i tried to snap stars but it is near to impossible to keep the alignment of ocular and phone's camera lense without an adapter.
total cost-150rs
i m working to get a better system(without using aperture stop) so as to get superior resolving power ,and its almost done, going to try it after i get back home.



@axes2t2- nice one
@dpkml- nice , loved the first one, 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8056/8124378573_daef233cf4_c_d.jpg
SE ELM, twilight portrait, cloudy white balance.


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

^ Nice one...


----------



## dpkml (Oct 28, 2012)

nac said:


> I think it's available only in manual mode (or at least by default it's available in M mode). In Av??? I don't see that meter in Av mode.



Well.. then I think that I will read the manual again and then try it all over again

@lm2k-- amazing pic man.... what camera did you use?


----------



## lm2k (Oct 28, 2012)

dpkml said:


> @lm2k-- amazing pic man.... what camera did you use?


Thnx
Sony ericcson elm. 

@nac- thnx


----------



## Samarth 619 (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys, I have always been a mobile photographer. I've owned the Nokia N91 (2 MP), Samsung INNOV8 (first 8 MP phone), using the Nokia N8 (12 MP) now and will get Nokia 808 (41 MP!!) sometime later. Of course, megapixels doesn't mean better pics. Quality, tuning, lens size, etc. matter more.

I would like to share some of my random pics. Spare me if I made a mistake, I'm new here:

*imageshack.us/a/img863/7849/photo314.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img18/3225/photo313x.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img717/2980/photo1083.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img828/4938/05012011609.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img163/2108/photo296p.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img834/5530/050420111056.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img31/6176/210820111593.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img855/1059/photo204edit.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img508/9640/200320111006.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img192/2977/18102008004.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img42/9964/02022011797.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img691/1508/photo656editforpeople.jpg

My Pulsar after being modified:

*imageshack.us/a/img15/6559/190720123206.jpg

Excitement on getting first my first games after so many years, just for my new laptop:

*imageshack.us/a/img836/1082/2307201232281.jpg


All are taken with Cell Phones ONLY. Comments invited...


----------



## nac (Nov 12, 2012)

Samarth, Some are nice... Ant, Dog, head-to-head (helmet vs Pulsar)


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice pics Samarth. I liked the flies and the dog.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2012)

@Samarth 619 - nice , that shot of bees is nice, also the dog's portrait. N8 is very capable device,try some landscapes with it.
tried some fire works with phone camera
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8187664746_209a57d20e_b_d.jpg
SE ELM, sports mode, -2EV.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8187664620_2efe0d18a0_b_d.jpg
SE ELM, sports mode, -2EV.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

@ lm2k: Nice to see your DIY telescope.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @ lm2k: Nice to see your DIY telescope.



ya i ll post some of snaps of stars and planets after i m done with its pending improvements.(adapter n objective lense system)


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

Taken on my Samsung Galaxy nexus

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A73Z-fjCUAANE4A.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 17, 2012)

Samarth the Helmet vs Pulsar one is good. Reminds me of Original transformers movie.

Btw , seems like a lot of people here have Kittens .

Pics from Zoo @Delhi .
Device : Nokia N95.


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

techfreak, Nice one... I think it would be better if that dark right is off the frame...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/UPUINb9.jpg

Was trying to focus just on pollen grains, but even after multiple shots, was just able to focus this much only. 


*i.imgur.com/GVWBD2P.jpg

Random macro.


Courtesy : SE Hazel, 5mp, Macro mode

Comments & suggestions are welcome.


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2013)

Shallow DOF from mobile camera, that's great.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks nac. Actually I was trying random macros, and it just came out


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *Was trying to focus just on pollen grains, but even after multiple shots, was just able to focus this much only. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, you'd like to change the angle for that capture. I home you're trying to capture something like this or even better?

DSC_2011.jpg
DSC_2013.jpg

Both of these were captured by me using my Nokia C6-00 in Macro mode.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^Yes, I was trying to capture like that only. Your first one is quite good with good color production. Any post-processing done on it ?

The problem in my case was sun light angle. It was coming straight on the lens. I tried different angles, but the position of flower was not allowing me much to experiment.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 18, 2013)

Post Processing-None. I like the way they are captured, unless, a shot needs it too badly. Moreover, I don't know much about PP, thus, I let things go as they are.
As for the angle, since, my plant is in a pot, I have the liberty to move it anywhere I want.
BTW, you could have tried capturing the other one that is seen in the background. From beneath the flower, that shot could have been awesome.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

^Will try and post.


----------



## lm2k (Jun 19, 2013)

@dashing.sujay - the first one is beautiful image. just next time you try this look for the background.SE HAZEL is a very capable device , in low light situations Twilight portrait mode works very nicely and coludy white balance brings some warmth to the image.

some recent clicks from my side

had planted office-time runner in may and now it has grown quite large and started blooming
*u1.ipernity.com/20/96/07/21829607.5d535d9b.640.jpg
sony ericcson ELM, Twilight portrait mode , cloudy white balance, done little cropping and added some vignette.

also the purple gazania
*u1.ipernity.com/20/95/35/21829535.70d42b0f.640.jpg
sony ericcson ELM, Twilight portrait mode , cloudy white balance

and lastly lilly
*u1.ipernity.com/20/95/93/21829593.224f75e1.640.jpg
sony ericcson ELM, Twilight portrait mode , cloudy white balance


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

^2nd one is very good, and brilliant colors in all.

And thanks for your suggestions. Hazel's cam is almost same as your ELM's. To be honest, I never uses any of the twilight modes, as the fps dropped down to a very low level. (I know it sounds like a noob ) Now will try it.


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

IQ of second one is much better than the other two. Coz of water?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2013)

^I believe the focus is also very good and "evenly spread", making the image appear better at IQ. Water is like cheery on the cake.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 20, 2013)

@lm2k: Nice shots mate. Perfect shots with great colour reproduction.
BTW, I noticed one thing that your Ghazania's leaves are much greener than mine. Are those in soil on land or in pots? Your rain lillies have come out great.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/i3tw5Oi.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jun 20, 2013)

@dashing.sujay -thanx. you are right.In the twilight portrait and twilight landscape modes both when switched the FPS drop down mainly because the ISO is capped to 160 and 250 in worst case and to balance exposure the camera slows down the shutter speed and so we dont get the ugly blue and orange lines(a issue with HAZEL and ELM camera) that show up in pics taken in low light conditions(just my observation). 
@nac -thanx. second one ,mostly it is because of the quality of light(day light was hitting it straight and time was around 5 PM and flower was facing west), like we say most of the camera excell in good light.
@CyberKID- thanx. I have planted these in a plastic pot. I guess the leaves were just washed up by rain adding more green colour in the pic.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Beach panorama s..  dedicated to my XPERIA 


*s7.postimg.org/j5yala6d7/DSC_0147.jpg

*s7.postimg.org/cgrr59l17/DSC_0162.jpg

*s7.postimg.org/evf1bybwb/DSC_0192.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice panormas. I liked the second and the third one, but, seems like you overdid the PP in the third one..


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 21, 2013)

@CyberKID  yup ..  might be the 'vibrance' factor.. the blue was awesome, so I had no choice..!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 23, 2013)

costal area@ hazira surat

pics taken with my mmx canvasHD
*s23.postimg.org/qz0bp33mv/2013_04_06_17_55_15.jpg

that with samsung ace
*s2.postimg.org/pidde8vx5/IMG_20130610_173113.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jun 23, 2013)

@jaimin100nice snaps ,first one would look great with some sharpening.
@axelzdly1 - nice panoramas.

@jaimin100nice snaps ,first one would look great with some sharpening.
@axelzdly1 - nice panoramas.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

Axel, Excellent panaroma 

Jaimin, First one is not sharp enough and the tilted horizon is not interesting in the second one.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you nac..  

Excellent from you, really means a lot!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2013)

just a shot I took from a plane 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/9130848521_ac8382c3f9_o.jpg


I don't know how it ended up a bit grainy 


Taken with Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 25, 2013)

From car @ Nariman Point

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/25/9e9a7ada.jpg


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 28, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/erpfXiyl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/o0Gz6E6l.jpg
taken from micromaxa116


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 28, 2013)

^It seems it's shaken.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 29, 2013)

jaimin100 said:


> taken from micromaxa116


Your hand is shaking vigorously. Take some support if needed to make your hand steady for clicking better pics.
One more thing resize your shot before posting it here. It consumes a lot of bandwidth and time to load such huge shots. You're using imgur. all you have to do is use an "L" without quotes as suffix to your file name for example your file's current url is: *i.imgur.com/erpfXiy.jpg. make it like this *i.imgur.com/erpfXiyl.jpg suffixing an "l" at the end of the file name (before extension), and that would suffice


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 29, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Your hand is shaking vigorously. Take some support if needed to make your hand steady for clicking better pics.
> One more thing resize your shot before posting it here. It consumes a lot of bandwidth and time to load such huge shots. You're using imgur. all you have to do is use an "L" without quotes as suffix to your file name for example your file's current url is: *i.imgur.com/erpfXiy.jpg. make it like this *i.imgur.com/erpfXiyl.jpg suffixing an "l" at the end of the file name (before extension), and that would suffice



next time i remember this & m beginner in photography so tolrete this


----------



## quagmire (Aug 10, 2013)

Taken from LG L9. 
f2.8, 1/412s, ISO 200, EXP -0.7
Edited on Google Camera app.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11748&d=1376076300

View attachment 11748


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2013)

^What are they ? Looks good.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2013)

Seems like dashing.sujay had read my mind even before I saw that pic. That seems like some sort of decorative lighting, though they don't look real.


----------



## quagmire (Aug 10, 2013)

@dashing.sujay : Its decorative lighting as CyberKID pointed out. Plastic strips are assembled (easily) and a small CFL bulb can be placed inside. Looks good for functions and festivals like Diwali. 

Heres another pic taken from Canon SX240

View attachment 11755

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11755&d=1376126057


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2013)

This one's good upclose. Nice shot quagmire. Wasn't looking real in that shot with low light and dark background.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 10, 2013)

That thing still looks computer generated to me.
Maybe if quagmire can post it without lights inside.. that I may get what exactly it looks like.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

A Sunset photo taken from my phone(Galaxy Nexus)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3825/9484853933_e0d520e08a_o.jpg​


----------



## quagmire (Aug 11, 2013)

Vyom said:


> That thing still looks computer generated to me.
> Maybe if quagmire can post it without lights inside.. that I may get what exactly it looks like.



On public demand. 
I went back to the exhibition and click these from my camera SX240. The place was crowded so composition and IQ aren't great.
All original unedited.


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5483/9485363219_7a0ca4aef5_b.jpg



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5547/9485368175_a7092e6e2d_b.jpg



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2831/9488170414_51208a06aa_b.jpg



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3779/9488102480_54ee98d52c_b.jpg



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5461/9485378377_aa96eb5890_b.jpg



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/9488181260_a3c3de60bf_b.jpg



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7294/9488187138_b31832df82_b.jpg



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2848/9485357851_2f2a0f7fc5_b.jpg



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/9485351567_9f2cf338a8_b.jpg



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3809/9485332547_b3178e61cf_b.jpg



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/9485344821_8a8a265802_b.jpg



Assembled unlighted ones



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2882/9485318689_a39a8f5184_b.jpg



The assembly : 



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3803/9488122654_85f9f3ee69_b.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 11, 2013)

Very creative, I must say .


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 12, 2013)

Vyom said:


> That thing still looks computer generated to me.
> Maybe if quagmire can post it without lights inside.. that I may get what exactly it looks like.


Guys these things are available at pepperfry.
Search for led lamp at Pepperfry.com


----------



## jayantd13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tilt Shift. Edited using Creative Studio by Nokia
This one taken using Lumia 720

View attachment 11977


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2013)

@quagmire those are nice and colorful...liked them

@jayant its miniature effect or tilt shift ???


----------



## jayantd13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Its tilt shift actually both are same,


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2013)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/9929871095_723b0bab2c_o.jpg

Taken from a friends Nexus 4 at Jaipur.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice pic.
Pic from Nexus 4 .. still 4:3 ratio?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's one from me..I used an app called " camera 360" for extra Brightness. 

P.S: sorry for the crappy watermark. I asked my friend to make me one & this was the best he could do.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2013)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/G9EPZwu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5E9Om8b.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Kt8ASY5.jpg


*i.imgur.com/7kB4lkx.jpg


*i.imgur.com/3kn1BwU.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

^ First one, clicked after water wash on Saraswati puja or the bullet is new?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ First one, clicked after water wash on Saraswati puja or the bullet is new?


Yep. Year old, but yes, was fresh from wash.


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2013)

Some pics taken with my LG G2, the colors are nowhere near digicams but the night shots rival sub 10k digicams for sure, I couldn't get these kind of night shots with my Sony W270, WITHOUT a tripod, its time I stopped dragging my FZ150 everywhere....

In wide mode:
*i.imgur.com/thH9V0Q.jpg

Chilka lake, with the train running at full speed, OIS actually works and works damn good:
*i.imgur.com/NzHaWtD.jpg

Another one:
*i.imgur.com/ELpEpiH.jpg

A night shot:
*i.imgur.com/3VlL9KW.jpg

One more night shot, phone held in hand:
*i.imgur.com/UGdlOdj.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2013)

@tkin the G2 pics are good enough to rival point and shoot...very clear...

the only bad thing in mobile photography is lack of any optical zoom


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tkin the G2 pics are good enough to rival point and shoot...very clear...
> 
> the only bad thing in mobile photography is lack of any optical zoom


The lumia 1020 is there for that, but lack of android is what stopped me, just wait, by 2015 even android flagships will have optical zoom, OIS is already there and working absolutely great.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2013)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/10737267605_4fc2ba57ec_o.jpg
The Sun sets in Jaipur by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr


Taken from my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2013)

A couple more photos:

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5493/11061283225_8c2b06b458_o.jpg
Just checking out my friends Google Nexus 5 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3777/11061373466_b16432f72f_o.jpg
The world through a peephole by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> On public demand.
> I went back to the exhibition and click these from my camera SX240. The place was crowded so composition and IQ aren't great.
> All original unedited.
> 
> ...



The paper lamps are beautiful I must say.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 26, 2013)

The paper lamps don't look real at all... they seem to look like some Photoshop design  ... awesome


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 26, 2013)

yeah..those lamps look gr8 !! i got myself one for decoration purposes during diwali !!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2013)

tried something 20+ photos
*i.imgur.com/uBwWox0.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Dec 1, 2013)

^^ nice one.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/cvODNO9.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/cvODNO9.jpg



IMO what the 3 guys were doing there?We miss the greenery right?


----------



## kaz (Dec 4, 2013)

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/c/46/idwg.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2013)

My first pic clicked from optimus g. Missing home.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 4, 2013)

Guys,

I have a Sony WX150. Thought of buying a DSLR, but cannot afford it right now, and I prefer cameras that can be pocketed.

Can you guys recommened how to spruce up the photos shot with this camera? Will Photoshop help? I felt that some photos can be improved with post-processing.


----------



## kaz (Dec 4, 2013)

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom is the easiest and best way to begin.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2013)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/11418629574_9fa1f0c074_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5485/11418986174_4d39db0879_o.jpg


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 22, 2013)

One
*i.imgur.com/UdKBLbv.png
Two
*i.imgur.com/A5oBUpO.png


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 22, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/12/23/u4egebyz.jpg

Got this lens flare in direct sunlight. By LG G2


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

Ray, Good IQ for a mobile camera..

6, Colour one seems like over processed...


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 30, 2013)

nac said:


> Ray, Good IQ for a mobile camera..



Thanks.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2014)

Optimus G :- 
Place :- C.P. , New Delhi . New Year's Morning.!!!
Pics are re sized(qhd) so quality lost.!
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/01/vu9a6y6u.jpg
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/01/qazydepy.jpg


----------



## jayantd13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lumia 720


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7393/12105212804_41933038ee_o.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 28, 2014)

View attachment 13410

Using manual focus and a little editing. G2


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2014)

Seems mobiles have come a long way, just 2 yrs back even my point and shoot(Sony W270) wasn't able to take this kind of picture without a tripod. Pic taken in night mode, handheld, pic is not edited in anyway at all.

*i.imgur.com/1b4VyQP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2SpA8O5.jpg


----------



## sksundram (Feb 1, 2014)

Amazing pics.. Which phone?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2014)

sksundram said:


> amazing pics.. Which phone?


lg g2.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome pic quality...really unbelivable


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's one more, I really need to go out more with this cam: 
*i.imgur.com/YSVSlm0.jpg


----------



## satinder (Feb 13, 2014)

@ tkin
Your Pics are like DSLR Photography !


----------



## srkmish (Feb 13, 2014)

omg that night shot with g2 , so clean, hail technology and the photographer


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2014)

srkmish said:


> omg that night shot with g2 , so clean, hail technology and the photographer


All thanks to the G2.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

tkin the bridge shot is also superb ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2014)

Took a Sunset pic with my phone:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7370/12697094055_39bf549789_o.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2014)

A couple of photos I took yesterday:
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2863/13242027315_cf1063c5d9_o.jpg


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3786/13242187303_439bc88f12_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7335/13662841034_f2712c8ceb_o.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7097/13662499925_be75eb757d_o.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2014)

Some incredible shots!

Either the boundary between a digital cam and mobile cam have been blurred or either we have some exceptional photographers here!


----------



## satinder (Apr 6, 2014)

Even Photographer matters !
Real Talent !


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Some incredible shots!
> 
> Either the boundary between a digital cam and mobile cam have been blurred or either we have some exceptional photographers here!


Its the former really, its surprising to see my G2 having a lower shot to shot time than the Panasonic FZ150(which is faster than a lot of other Point and shoots)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7446/13662499835_b2cf75f458_o.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 7, 2014)

^looks  a bit oversaturated


----------



## abhidev (Apr 8, 2014)

yeaa...edited it in Mobile itself...looked ok but looks different on computer screens 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/13662840644_3574a33452_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 9, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/13662499065_a6e404c582_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3831/13662519273_9c9c24e1b8_o.jpg2012-10-12_1350075057 by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## .jRay. (May 4, 2014)

View attachment 14334

My old HTC incredible s


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2014)

guys, friend suggested I try this, and I did, and it was a lot of fun. 

*i.imgur.com/ICv0dV4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/n9mqkBm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TeftkD2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Jw0Asad.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sOeBvzp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EE9vvLL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/03bc9wM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sGUSXLv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tQnMii1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yjnzjHC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SesJJeQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BQCjhGf.jpg

its only possible on mobile cam

Step 1 : teardown an old cd/dvd drive. There will be a moving head on a rail. the head has a tiny lens outside, a relatively larger lens inside, and a prism like thingy. the larger lense within the head, usually protected by glued on screws, is needed. The drive will prolly not be usable after this point. 
Step 2 : stick it onto your phone cam. Used card and sellotape once, safety pins and rubberband the secnd time (easy to make quick adjustments). feel free to rig up something. 
Step 3 : take photos. no subject you can see with naked eye is too small.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2014)

^ Kinda DIY macro lens???


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2014)

^yup, exactly


----------



## jaimin100 (May 26, 2014)

micro lens is easy for dslr lens bcz just reverse lens and put it on cam with one ring


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

Anyone know how to take bokeh pictures with phone?


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2014)

You can now on android with the new camera app you can focus on the subject and blur the background


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Anyone know how to take bokeh pictures with phone?



Google camera app if you are running kitkat


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Google camera app if you are running kitkat





abhidev said:


> You can now on android with the new camera app you can focus on the subject and blur the background



Will try. Thanks.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/TYH26So.jpg
*i.imgur.com/O6pFZz4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IIYNAYl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qN3pO47.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bYMYaHY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/l6g45JK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OnYL4K4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/57RbTgF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Fx26OFP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1WTe6d2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GUQnio3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7vEI4aI.jpg

location is near Tulsi Lake, Sanjay Gandhi National Park.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

*photos-h.ak.instagram.com/hphotos-ak-xpa1/10513997_343792432436447_1836648775_n.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

Visiting this thread after long time. Recently I upgraded to Moto X 1st gen. Here is one accidental shot which I took today:

Click pic to view larger view.

*i5.minus.com/ii3XVJWp3IPny.jpg

Pic edited to crop and contrast.


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Here is one accidental shot which I took today:


Beautiful accident


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Beautiful accident



The kabooters were sitting peacefully so I tried to capture their moment, but somehow a dog came nearby and all the kabooters flew away while I pressed the shutter button. The resulting pic which came out was unexpected.

I am sad for that lonely kabooter btw, still sitting ignoring the dangers that lay near it.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> The kabooters were sitting peacefully so I tried to capture their moment, but somehow a dog came nearby and all the kabooters flew away while I pressed the shutter button. The resulting pic which came out was unexpected.
> 
> I am sad for that lonely kabooter btw, still sitting ignoring the dangers that lay near it.



Btw awesome shot.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks $hadow.

Some shots by Moto X of still life, a model town:

*i.minus.com/ibdWUDjkyPJ4gk.jpg

*i.minus.com/ivmWdeJKNph0X.jpg

*i.minus.com/iTufZcdpmVJWs.jpg

*i.minus.com/iXrsdIMxFcWNU.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibskqHocx6KAyv.jpg

*i.minus.com/i4kQRCdbJi9mu.jpg

*i.minus.com/ieViBTxoXLyDL.jpg

*i.minus.com/itKonERu2Tg9D.jpg

As you might have guessed, theme was Pollution. Last pic was taken totally in dark.


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2015)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8802/16913424247_e3a95c12be_b.jpg
City


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 13, 2015)

^Nice but do mention the device too. It's one plus one, right ?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Nice but do mention the device too. It's one plus one, right ?



Yup it is, atleast that is what the link says.


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

The tide came in today and turned Kolkata into Venice (We were aiming for London): 

*i.imgur.com/7aEAlpo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/trMDeh7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0KGTRoU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6TY1vfc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Bcn4Lr7.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Oct 31, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/30/2d9c7bd0ae12217ddea33ed9c33ad644.jpg

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/30/29d95f4cc138180f48442c49df369099.jpg*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/30/38a2bd2e0b3097242a39f1747ec09491.jpg*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/30/d175aef84c9d2ce6a5d77a7da46c7a07.jpg

From My Moto G


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2015)

^3rd shot is cool, I like


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

*My G2 still has some life left.*

*i.imgur.com/pdHNP46.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oZPXUNr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QNvRFd7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mqslPyT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DgQLXce.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0M5tv6G.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OYqUQhz.jpg

*Absolutely no editing done, I gotta start editing stuff. *


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

Love those pebble shots. Was this taken in auto?


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Love those pebble shots. Was this taken in auto?


Full auto, there's this intelligent auto mode.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

tkin said:


> Full auto, there's this intelligent auto mode.



Those are some really awesome shots.


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Those are some really awesome shots.


Thanks, I don't get many subjects these days. Home<->Office only.


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2015)

Tkin, First marble/stone shot is very good.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2015)

second photo is good as mobile / whatsapp background


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

Anorion said:


> second photo is good as mobile / whatsapp background


Already my desktop wallpaper


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 9, 2015)

I really liked the second pebble shot and first leaves close up.


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2015)

Some night shots:

*i.imgur.com/zc6suwb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UQG44Z0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/a4PwCR1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WyNRw9R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gex72YB.jpg


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 7, 2015)

Taken by Redmi 2
*i.imgur.com/oRw5EQU.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2015)

6x6, Good IQ for a mobile camera. Forum fit the image horizontally if it's bigger than the screen resolution, not vertically. So, keep the resolution 800px as max, anything above most of us have to scroll and see the image.


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2021)

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/51308261693_d36c22f7cd_z.jpg

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/51307322912_3a918b430e_c.jpg

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/51308261708_f15fe64e94_c.jpg

Shot on S20+ and edited in Snapseed


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2021)

Should we merge this thread and photography thread?


----------



## kaz (Jul 13, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Should we merge this thread and photography thread?


That might trigger a DSLR vs Phone war


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2021)

Anorion said:


> Should we merge this thread and photography thread?


When I had started this thread 9 years ago, I did that since the gap between a mobile and a DSLR was very wide.
But now that the technology have rapidly grew, the pics that come out of phones rivals that of DSLR.
So I would leave the merging to you, or we can even close this thread.

But personally I would still like to keep the threads saparate, to keep a contrast between the two.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2021)

kaz said:


> *live.staticflickr.com/65535/51308261693_d36c22f7cd_z.jpg
> 
> *live.staticflickr.com/65535/51307322912_3a918b430e_c.jpg
> 
> ...


Nice cat


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 29, 2022)

*preview.redd.it/rkqeffzjxaq81.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=29a6625cc1bb774f741f7d8fce7d805527ecdbc8
GCAM on Realme 5 this morning at sukhna Lake, Chandigarh.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/ChBFFMG.jpg

I took this in Venice with OP7 pro.


----------

